# Ramon and Cherub's first hatch!



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

We have a hatch! We have a hatch! Oh my goodness we have a hatch!!!
I am so happy, I am giddy. 7:00 a.m. heard something, looked and there was a crack in the egg. 7:20 a hatch! Wow, amazing! Cutest little thing I ever did see! 3 more to go.......


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol congrats and hope to see pics


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

congratulations. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I will try to get a pic tonight, Ramon willing. LOL 
I previously tried to post pictures of Cherub and Ramon and I have done as instructed but it always tells me that upload failed. I will keep trying though.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

it might be because you need to resize it to a smaller size or do you have a photobucket account


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you IPerry! I just created an account at Photobucket. And now I'm not sure what to do. Here is the link.
http://s1180.photobucket.com/albums/x408/Susan256/?action=view&current=ItsCherub.jpg


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

http://s1180.photobucket.com/albums/x408/Susan256/
And I think this link will show a picture of Ramon. Hopefully I will get a picture of baby tonight and I will post tomorrow.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Cute pictures...lovely birds! Photobucket is really easy, you see the link under the pictures that says image code? If you click on it, it will say copied. Then you come back to your post and click the image icon (next to the quote icon) and paste that image code in. Hit OK and when you post the post, it will come out as a picture!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I love you WF pied... gorgeous bird.


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you Roxy!!! Here is the baby at 1 day old. I was so worried last night because all the power went out in California. All I had was a candle for Ramon and Cherub to see by and I was worried they wouldn't be able to feed the baby but they did it and all is great! Baby is happy and healthy and getting cuter every day! 
And thank you 4birdsNC. I knew she is a WF but wasn't sure what else.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you Iperry! 2nd egg hatched today! Beautiful babies! I will try to get a picture of both tonight. Cutest little chirp chirp chirps! Ramon even let me watch him feed them this morning!


----------



## Stormy (Sep 6, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh that baby is so adorable and tiny!!! And what beautiful parents  I can't wait to see how the baby turns out! Keep posting pictures!


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you Stormy I will!


----------



## TWilson (Aug 30, 2011)

OH MY!!! It is SOO cute!! I hope mine hatch!!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah fuzzys! gota love the little buggers.


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks everybody. Will post another pic tomorrow. My fingers crossed for yours twilson!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Congragulations! You must be so exited!


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you Morla! I am!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Hehe, you sound as excited as I was when Cinnamon and Albys eggs hatched. It was the most amazing and beautiful thing. Our 5 babies are now between 5 and 6 weeks old, and Cinnamon has decided she wants to double clutch. So now there are another 2 eggs in the nest so far.


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

And now we have 3!!! It is the most amazing and beautiful thing! Pure bliss!  double clutching at 5 and 6 weeks old? Wow. Are the parents still feeding the babies or are you handfeeding? I am hoping Ramon and Cherub will not clutch again this year. Not that I am not loving this but I think I will have my hands full. LOL. Alby your birds are beautiful!!!
And one more to go..... 
I will try to post a pic of the 3 of them tomorrow. They are soooooo cute!


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

All 4 have hatched!!! Last night 10:00 last hatch. Got some good pic s tonight but have to wait till tomorrow to post.


----------



## suz0104 (Sep 3, 2011)

congrats!! love seeing them when they are so little!


----------

